# Aluminum stains on a white chef coat



## amandasmom (Aug 25, 2011)

My daughter is a culinary student.  One of her white aprons and chef coat have stains from the schools aluminum stock pots.  Does anyone know how to get these grey marks off the coat and apron?  I have tried just about everything I can think of and what was suggested on line.  Thanks for any help.

Pamala

Amanda the culinary student's mom.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Steam is only way.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

You might try rubbing the stains with the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Those things are miraculous at getting weird stains off of unusual surfaces.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

I pre treat with 'Simple Green' spray it on.. toss in the laundry pile and send through the bleach load (ya, I know it's labeled do not bleach)

so far so good


----------



## danvis65 (Nov 16, 2010)

amandasmom....I know exactly what you are dealing with. I have the ONLY total cure/solution to this dilemma....Tell Amanda to make sure she wears her apron around her neck. That is exactly what they are made for. That will keep her chef's coat clean. That is now a non-issue. If she needs to "go out on the floor". Then she can drop the neck and breast part down behind the "lap" part...(we always tie the neck loop in a loose knot so it doesn't hang down below the bottom of the apron)...re-tie it around the waist, and walk about in a "clean" uniform. No one is the wiser. Forget about the apron as having to be perfectly clean. Again...that is what they are for! If Amanda works at a place that only provides the Bistro aprons (protects only the lower body) then she should put in a special request for the full apron. Also, Amanda should not get caught up in seeing these T.V. "chefs" with the "lap" aprons and thinking that if she wears a "full" one she is looking less professional. NOT THE CASE! In ending....Let Amanda know that it is okay to ask a co-worker to take hold of the other side of the pot and help move it. Super men/women have no place in the professional kitchens...Hope you get something out of this and tell Amanda good luck for me!!! Dan


----------



## chef mike k (Aug 25, 2011)

chef i used to work for swore by something called rust-off...said it gets blood coffee and just about anything u can think of outta ur clothes


----------

